# a good/decent free .wav editor for mac?



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, all!

I need to do some simple cropping of .wav files. Know any good freewares? Your help is appreciated!

Switch


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

my favorite: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Audacity is awesome and free, I recommand it.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Shouldn't you be in bed DBeerg..... Back on topic- Audacity is great


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.ardour.org/

Haven't tried it yet. Requires JACK. Requires X11.

But I gotta try it. An open-source DAW running on OSX/X11. My inner geek is crying.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

iMovie, you can set fade ins/ outs, mix and it comes with your 'puter.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Sound Studio*

Sound Studio has a 30 full function trial. I find it easier and more stable then Audacity.
http://www.felttip.com/products/soundstudio/

But Audacity is a good free program, windows and Mac compatible.

Older (1 - 2 years ago) eMacs, iMacs came with it pre-installed from Apple.
(Maybe even iBooks)


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for all your help! I'll check out audacity for sure. I totally overlooked imovie... but that should do the job too. Thanks again, everyone!

Switch


----------

